# De Rosa Merak Evolution saddle rail compatibility



## PVA (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a De Rosa Merak evolution frame, but can't seem to figure out whether my beloved Fizik Antares carbon braided saddle would fit the "standard rail" fit. I don't want monolink and preferably not kium rails either, but basically all pictures I've been able to find have one of those two options. Any experts out here that can help me out?


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

I think it would fit. I bought a fizik kurve snake last week for my caad10 but the braided rail on the kurve is too wide for the clamp on the slk seatpost. Fortunately, the saddle fit perfectly to the k-force seatpost on my supersix. So now, my supersix has my new saddle and my caad10 has the fizik Antares with carbon rails.

the fizik kurve saddle performed just as described. - it's very comfortable and made my bike looks even better. I like it a lot.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i just want to make it clear: your Antares saddle should fit a standard rail. it worked on my caad10.


----------



## PVA (Sep 8, 2014)

red elvis said:


> i just want to make it clear: your Antares saddle should fit a standard rail. it worked on my caad10.


Interesting. It just looks so big compared to standard rails. Not even necessarily in width even, but more in terms of height. On my other bike I have a Ritchey seatpost and had to buy new clamps because of it...


----------

